# Anyone had side effects with cabergoline(dostinex)?



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi
Due to have second IVF soon and last time I had to take cabergoline after egg collection because of possible risk of ovarian hyperstimululation.
I had really bad side effects with it - felt nauseous and couldn't get out of bed for a good three days. Has anyone else suffered like this? Honestly felt the worst I have ever felt but my doctor didn't seem interested. I am dreading the same thing again in March.


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Amily 

I had cabergoline after my second ICSI last April. I have to be honest and say I felt blooming awful too, though I've always ascribed it to the fact that I was drinking loads of fluids to try to counter the risk of OHSS. I reacted badly to the sedative also, but again, I think this was because I'd been advised to drink 1l of full-fat milk each day, so I suspect my stomach wasn't empty when they administered the sedative.

All that said though, having spoken with people who have had OHSS, I'd take cabergoline over OHSS! It's worth talking to your doctors about what they will do differently this cycle - given they know you are at risk. As an example, in my upcoming cycle, I have three days on high stims to recruit the follicles, then they are decreasing the dose to try to minimise the risk of OHSS. They will also be checking my estrodil levels on a regular basis to "catch" these if they start rocketing.

Wishing you all the best for your tx (and no OHSS / cabergoline!)

lulu
xxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks lulu
You are quite right - much better than OHSS. My doctor has just said he will do everything the same though. Ah well - will have to grin and bear it. Will ask again if they can make any changes.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aw I felt awful on dostinex as well, really sick tiried and misrable etc. I was already overstimmed when I started taking it but it did seem to calm the ohss. I have had ohss many a time without the dostinex at it was horrendos

How are u feeling now?


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, dancing queen. it was a little while ago and I have had (unsuccessful) FET since. I am about to do the whole thing again which got me thinking about dostinex and the fun I had last time!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes Im in same position im dreading my next IVF. I had a review letter which said they will probarly reduce my meds next cycle but then it might be tricky to get the balance correct so im a bit worried about that
Have u had your AMH tested? Mine was very high so im worried about trying again


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello there
Have not had AMH test. Can you get it on NHS? I have checked and I have had LH and FSH only. Have been diagnosed with PCOS but have also been told I don't have it after all...do have endometriosis tho. Am getting immune tests done (privately) so maybe they'll do it then though I know it isn't immune related.
Yes, am dreading it too. Fet so ill last time!
When are you starting on the IVF rollercoaster again?
Wishing you all the best and lots of luck.


----------

